# Things that makes us hit Back Button!



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought I might place this subject here and get every ones input on what will make them leave a site fast. 

some of the things that will have me leaving a site without looking at much are.

Hard to reed text. (think background/text color, type of text, size of text.
EXAMPLE

Can you read thisor this

Too much centering. Keep your links that are arranged horizontal aligned left. If you have large paragraphs try to keep them left aligned also. It may not look as good but it is easier to read. Keep in mind some times centering is a very good thing just don't over due it.

Offensive Content. This includes advertisements. Make sure you don't offend anyone whether its Sexy models, porn site adds, Racial/sexual/religious discrimination.

Too much/little info. Here you need to find the right amount of information. I do not wont to have to read 10 pages on a soap nor do I wont just he name and color. Have adequate info but don't over due it.

TOO LARGE. Some are still running dialup (dang cavemen).

Hard to navigate. Think about keeping some stuff standard most sites keep links on the left or top and then again at the bottom of pages this is a good way to go. If you look at sites there are some things that are keep the same among most of them. Keep this! I don't like right handed links because I am used to them on the left.

Bad Spelling. I can't spell for crap and don't always watch my spelling on forums but when it comes to my sites I have someone read it over and make sure to spell check. This includes the address bar. 

No Phone Number. This is a big deal to me. If I cant get in contact with someone I will not buy from them. I check this every time I plan on making an order. I even call and make sure its not just an answering machine. I don't mind recordings but I wont to know they will call back.







What is some of the things that make you hit the back button?


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 15, 2009)

MUSIC!..that follows me to every page!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## surf girl (Mar 15, 2009)

Everything you said, plus: music. Gah. I HATE music on a website.  Passionately.

[ETA] Oh, and pop-ups.  I think mostly my browser gets rid of them, but not always.


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with music especialy when I am on my computer in a room when others are sleeping. If you would like to add music then make it optional. 

I realy like to see a place where I can find product videos but only if I click on a link to get there.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 15, 2009)

Music : If I want to listen to music while surfing I'll use my own music collection thank you. 

Follow the cursor scripts : Really, these make me freaking crazy !!!! those little images that follow my cursor all over the screen. That is a sure fire way to have me  hit the close button and never return to your site again.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree hate music on a page.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Grammar and spelling errors.

Websites with WAY too much text, or copy that is poorly written.

Overuse of exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lack of product photos.

Poor design and color choices.

User-unfriendly shopping carts.

Music is a no brainer...

And, of course, unappealing products and/or prices.


----------



## mamaT (Mar 30, 2009)

All of the above 
PLUS the ones that have the pop up pages attached.  I hate to go to a site and when I leave it there is another page that is unrelated pop up that I have to close as well.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2009)

Flash that won't stop, pages that open or close from left to right or top to bottom or in a spiral, I don't know what you call that. I hate any site I have to be a member of to view items for sale or prices. I hate when the website is narrated by either an animated or real person.... and all items mentioned above....


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 31, 2009)

Hate music, I keep my computer muted all the time.  

I like to see clear, easy to find, REASONABLE shipping rates.  

I prefer to browse with out registering. 

My PC, believe it or not is going on 9 years old.  It doesn't like music, it hates overly graphic websites and for some reason it doesn't like the SOS website at all.  It takes FOREVER to load and even longer to browse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

All of the above .plus

1. Not enough information about the product.vague descriptions = back button
2. Misleading descriptions , if someone is looking at your site as a rule they would know something about the product.
3. Overpricing.
4. Rambling on and on about the product.
5.Bad pictures.
6. No stock.
7.No contact email or phone #.
8.Claiming the product will cure or fix XYZ.

Kitn


----------



## kaseencook (Apr 11, 2009)

1. Bad pictures - dark, crap in the back, fuzzy, too tiny, flash uneven.
Good photos are: clear, crisp, on a light or plain background, of decent size to see details, bathed in natural light no flash or digitally enhanced lighting.  
2. Not enough info about the products. 
3. videos that load when you open the page, and eat up your bandwidth without your choosing to watch. 
4. too much going on - tons of different links to products, with no organization- I don;t like big lists of products down the left, unless it is a manageable list, but looking through hundreds of links to products is frustrating. especially if they are not alphebetaised or if alphibetised by a word you are not looking for like - "Wooden Soap Holder", which is best listed as "Holder, Wooden Soap" - because a person is more likely look for holders  under H, not wooden under W. (bad example probably)

5. dark web pages. with text that is a similar colour to the background.


----------



## bombus (Apr 12, 2009)

1. drop-down menus that produce a long list that is squirrly- hard to get your cursor on the right choice- almost always gets you to the wrong page. If you misplace the cursor, the list goes away
2. Outdated product lists- you order something, pay for it and later get an e-mail that it has been discontinued.


----------



## maheka (Apr 12, 2009)

Blinking banners or rolling text so pretty much anything flash (including avatars). Sorry.


----------



## TessC (Apr 15, 2009)

The number one way to make me leave a site and never look back is plastering pseudoscience all over the place. Making up clever terms for "science" that just doesn't exist, creative interpretation of actual science to make their product sound good, anything like that makes me insane.

Definitely music, and grammatical errors are a close third. It's just a pet peeve of mine, but if the webmaster hasn't mastered there/they're/their and the like, I'm outta there. For clarity, I don't mean a type here and there, I mean the sites that make English teachers curl up and weep.

Also, sites that won't work in Firefox. I've run across plenty that will only work in IE, and I won't switch browsers just to shop on someone's site. It's not hard to make a site play nicely in most browsers, and it costs nothing to download and install the top couple of browsers and look over your own site in each of them.


----------



## jbarad (Apr 15, 2009)

> but if the webmaster hasn't mastered there/they're/their and the like, I'm outta there.




That's one of my biggest pet peeves, it makes me crazy.


----------



## kaseencook (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea, Definitely frustrating when only IE works. I use chrome and there are issues with chrome some times. 

If you have a website, there is a great tool that will show you what your site looks like in tons of browsers:

http://browsershots.org/


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you for posting that link kaseencook . 

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine would be spelling errors. I just can't stand when people who run businesses have spelling errors all over their websites. Throws off the professionalism big time and makes me not take their products/business seriously.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with all of the above but i hate broken and wrong links.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

After researching many soap sellers of late .My new pet peeve is no ingredients at all , I am not buying soap if I do not know what is in it . Second is no pics , that drives me crazy.

Kitn


----------

